# So Happy for WAR



## weberhaus (Jan 2, 2008)

Super happy to share and Brag that my Girl got her IPO1 title June 20th
Xena's Warrior z vom Weberhaus IPO1 ...Yeah!!!!!
98 points in tracking 93 points in Obed even in the 95F heat and then 82 in protection. need to fix this bark and hold problem and a few other things need swicked but she was awesome in the heat and was super happy with her.
She is 3rd Generation of my breeding so it means a lot...

High in tracking 
High in Obed
High IPO1
High in trial

GO WAR Next IPO2


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Congrats!!!


----------



## weberhaus (Jan 2, 2008)

some pictures


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Love her! So happy for you both! 

Excited to see her IPO2 title listed soon too!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Bravo and well done!


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Fantastic, congratulations!!  Brains and beauty, love it :wub:


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

Congratulations! Beautiful girl!


----------



## DogWalker (Jun 16, 2015)

Outstanding!


What a beautiful dog!!


----------

